# Yet another "Need Logo" thread



## Soubi7string (Jul 18, 2011)

hey guys I've been lookin all over for a good logo artist that is willing to do a pro bono logo for my band Wideyedaze.
we really want a logo like Aborted,Cerebral Bore, or just something brutal and unique but slightly legible lol
any help is appreciated


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 19, 2011)

BUMPOLLA
please help?


----------



## Sofos (Jul 19, 2011)

Christophe Szpajdel, the lord of logos. He did mine, Emperor's, Abigail Williams', Fallen Martyr's, and thousands of others. not too hard to get ahold of honestly, and VERY friendly.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 19, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Christophe Szpajdel, the lord of logos. He did mine, Emperor's, Abigail Williams', Fallen Martyr's, and thousands of others. not too hard to get ahold of honestly, and VERY friendly.



err is he a pro bono kinda guy? cause we have 0 cash at the moment.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 20, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> err is he a pro bono kinda guy? cause we have 0 cash at the moment.



he will accept either $50 at the time the logo is done, or you can ask him, like i did, if he would accept cds and a shirt. He agreed to do my logo for i think it was 10 copies of the CD when it is done so he can sell 9 to friends to make a profit AND get my name out there, and a shirt for him to wear.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 20, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> he will accept either $50 at the time the logo is done, or you can ask him, like i did, if he would accept cds and a shirt. He agreed to do my logo for i think it was 10 copies of the CD when it is done so he can sell 9 to friends to make a profit AND get my name out there, and a shirt for him to wear.


all we have at the moment are shirts....;-;


----------



## Sofos (Jul 20, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> all we have at the moment are shirts....;-;



my cd isnt coming out for a while yet, but hes ok with that. very patient man  message him on Facebook, I am sure he would love to do work with you. he will make the logo exactly how you dream. My band, Persepolis, is partially inspired by the ancient civilizations of the middle-east, so he took the cuniform of the time that spelled Persepolis and designed the logo round it to look as tho it is from that era. He has told me it is one of his favourites that he has done


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 20, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> my cd isnt coming out for a while yet, but hes ok with that. very patient man  message him on Facebook, I am sure he would love to do work with you. he will make the logo exactly how you dream. My band, Persepolis, is partially inspired by the ancient civilizations of the middle-east, so he took the cuniform of the time that spelled Persepolis and designed the logo round it to look as tho it is from that era. He has told me it is one of his favourites that he has done



well our recordings for our new CD won't be done in a LOOOONG time from the looks of things that is.Maybe he'd do it for a shirt? lol or be super patient? lol


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 23, 2011)

Look on deviantart or whatever, there's a lot of beginning artists that still do them for free.


----------

